# Borderlands - the last Straw



## benanra (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, i will provide my system spec's as follows and narrate my woeful tale.

Power Supply - Corsair VX450
Motherboard - Abit IP35-e
RAM - 4 X 1GB(800mhz DDR2)
Video Card - ATI 4870(512MB)
Hard Drive - 500GB(SATA)
Operating system - Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit sp1

I was installing Borderlands on my system when a power blackout shutdown my system since i lack a sufficient power back up. 
I turned on the PC as soon as the power came on attempted to uninstall through add/remove programs but i kept getting errors. since it was a partial install.
I went into the system registry and manually removed it. The path is as follows:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Wow6432Node/microsoft/windows/uninstall/currentversion/uninstall
I cleared Temp.
I went to C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information and cleared the folder there as well.
I cleared the folder here as well :C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Installshield.
after assuming that all traces of the game have been eradicated.
I attempted a reinstall. The install is fine till I click on the final confirmation to install the game after which it installs in a rapid speed of around 10 secs after which the install minimizes to the taskbar and i am unable to open it. leaving the minimized install alone for several hours and attempting several reinstalls and restarts. All of my efforts were to no avail. I am unable to use system restore as i did not have the foresight to create a restore point now or ever..
I humbly request for any support into this matter.
Thank you,
Ben Anra


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

* Hello and welcome to TSF*

Download this and use that to attempt to uninstall the game, assuming it is still there (it's better to check)

Also, download CCleaner from my sig and use the built in registry cleaner to find any remnants of that program.

After this, restart just as an extra precaution, and attempt to reinstall the game.


----------



## benanra (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi and thank you very much for replying. unfortunately i have tried both the softwares u have linked and they haven't helped rectify my problem. I have tried several registry cleaning softwares but none have helped. maybe im missing something else?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You're positive there is no recent System Restore points? The system usually creates them automatically.


----------



## benanra (Oct 28, 2009)

a hundred 100% positive and one a side note is there an option to activate an auto-create for system restore? i have created one manually.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

There is one last hope. Reinstall your OS. Find your Vista disc and go into a Repair Installation. This will solve your problem. This may erase everything on your system though.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A 450w PSU for a 4870?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, even though it's a Corsair I wouldn't use less than a VX550W, and we strongly recommend a TX650W.

Still though, probably unrelated to this issue. A repair install is what I would try,


----------

